# Flu-like - but not the Flu



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

dave_dj1 said:


> I went back to urgent care today and was informed by the PA that I could not have the flu again and in fact the flu was done in NY state! He ordered a flu swab just to be sure, it came back negative so he prescribed some Flonase and told me to take some Clariton on a daily basis. I gave each nostril two shots as prescribed and took one Clariton, they are both supposed to last 24 hrs. I feel feverish now and extremely tired. For the last two days I have had dizzy spells when sitting or standing to quickly but he doesn't think I have an ear infection. I may just start taking some Amoxicillin just to be safe. I'll be 60 in July and to my knowledge I've never had any allergies


yup. The Doc at urgent care ran the flu swab test TWICE, she was that sure it was flu.

Flonase helped.

ER doc was convinced I had pneumonia. Nope, lungs clear.

The physician assigned to me insisted I take his recommendation and take a "pneumonia inoculation", which I did.

When I got home, I studied on it some, and best to my recollection, its strep throat.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> Wanna buy a house in Florida?:whistling


Oh hell no.



> Glad it's not too bad. WTF would we do without our grumpy old man?:laughing:


Speaking just for myself, I'd rather not find out.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Speaking just for myself, I'd rather not find out.


That makes two of us.:thumbsup:

BTW step throat can do some funky things when it keeps progressing. It can turn into Scarlett Fever.

I had one year I kept getting it and couldn't shake it about a decade ago. Got it at a weird time of year too. It was like August or September which is still pretty damn hot here.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Been around a lot of mice lately?
https://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/hps/symptoms.html


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> Been around a lot of mice lately?
> https://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/hps/symptoms.html


Interesting.

Been out in the old tractor shed rummaging. Lots of mice.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Been around a lot of mice lately?
> https://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/hps/symptoms.html


Thanks for bringing this up, looking back at a freeze up at a customers house back around Valentines day the place was infested with mouse droppings and I would assume pee also. I may run it by my DR just to be sure.


----------

